# Fresh install FreeBSD 13.1 in a Boot Environment.



## emmex (Dec 7, 2022)

I need a 13.1 fresh installation to test a Pure Wayland Desktop on my laptop. How to install a fresh FreeBSD 13.1 in a Boot Environment ?
Thanks.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 7, 2022)

Chapter 2. Installing FreeBSD
					

Guide about how to install FreeBSD, the minimum hardware requirements and supported architectures, how to create the installation media, etc




					docs.freebsd.org


----------



## emmex (Dec 7, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> Chapter 2. Installing FreeBSD
> 
> 
> Guide about how to install FreeBSD, the minimum hardware requirements and supported architectures, how to create the installation media, etc
> ...


I have already read the documentation, search in the forum and with google, but I haven't found a solution.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 7, 2022)

emmex said:


> I need a 13.1 fresh installation to test a Pure Wayland Desktop on my laptop.


You don't have to nuke the base OS in order to do this. The base OS has nothing to do with Wayland. You don't need to reinstall the OS, this isn't windows.

Just create a new boot environment from your current install. Then remove any and all packages from the new BE (`pkg delete -af`). Remove everything leftover in /usr/local/ and you will have a 'clean' pristine system.


----------



## balanga (Dec 7, 2022)

emmex said:


> I need a 13.1 fresh installation to test a Pure Wayland Desktop on my laptop. How to install a fresh FreeBSD 13.1 in a Boot Environment ?
> Thanks.


Can you explain what you mean by a Boot Environment?

When you simply install and boot 13.1 you have a fresh installation of a boot environment.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 7, 2022)

Can you explain if you want to install freebsd on a partition with zfs from scratch ? Or you have already an install which you want to keep ?
A tutorial on boot-environments,








						Managing Boot Environments
					

Learn how ZFS boot environments are used to boot the operating system itself into a previous point in time to better support your use of ZFS.




					klarasystems.com


----------



## SirDice (Dec 7, 2022)

balanga said:


> Can you explain what you mean by a Boot Environment?


See bectl(8) and/or sysutils/beadm. Very useful, especially for upgrades/updates. But also a nice way of 'dualbooting' different FreeBSD versions. 





__





						BootEnvironments - FreeBSD Wiki
					

High-level overview of ZFS Boot Environment setup



					wiki.freebsd.org


----------



## emmex (Dec 8, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> Can you explain if you want to install freebsd on a partition with zfs from scratch ? Or you have already an install which you want to keep ?


My laptop is a dual boot FreeBSD Linux. In FreeBSD I already have some  Boot Environments:

```
> bectl list
BE                             Active Mountpoint Space Created
13.1-RELEASE_2022-12-07_120903 -      -          34.0M 2022-12-07 12:09
fbsd13                         NR     /          20.2G 2022-08-11 11:17
fbsd13_pkg                     -      -          9.48M 2022-12-06 21:12
fbsd13_pkg.old                 -      -          416K  2022-11-28 18:19
```
I would like to add a new fresh FreeBSD 13.1 BE for testing Wayland.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 8, 2022)

Again, just make a new BE and just delete all installed packages. There's really no need to do a 'fresh' reinstall of the base OS.


----------



## vermaden (Dec 8, 2022)

emmex said:


> I need a 13.1 fresh installation to test a Pure Wayland Desktop on my laptop. How to install a fresh FreeBSD 13.1 in a Boot Environment ?
> Thanks.



Try this:









						Other FreeBSD Version in ZFS Boot Environment
					

The first FreeBSD 12.3-PRERELEASE snapshots are finally available. This means we can try them in a new ZFS Boot Environment without touching out currently running 13.0-RELEASE system. We can not ta…




					vermaden.wordpress.com


----------



## larshenrikoern (Dec 8, 2022)

Or just delete all packages with "pkg delete -afy". And then reinstall the packages. One of the great things about FreeBSD is that the system and packages are completely separated. No need to reinstall.


----------



## decuser (Dec 10, 2022)

I think the op doesn't appreciate everything going on here....

When you create the snapshot, it really does what it says, it makes a snapshot - a point in time, where you can return to, if things go wonky. As SirDice and Alain, before him said, just do the snapshot, do whatever you want to try outside of deleting the snapshot or monkeying with the drive itself, such as removing packages and installing new ones. If you like the results, you can delete the snapshot and roll on, if you don't you can restore the snapshot.

ZFS rocks.


----------

